# Colubrids > Pituophis >  come on and hatch already!!

## Lucas339

this clutch has been dimpled for about 5 days!!!  UGH!!



Sire: patternless hypo het WS axanthic and poss het albino



Dam: double het snow (WS snow)

----------


## mues155

ahh the wait...torture really. 

Those are alot more round looking than my bullsnake eggs. 
Those babies are going to be cute as can be! congrats!  :Good Job:

----------


## Lucas339

yeah she laid some nice round ones.  all my others are oblong.

sweating this clutch because of the poss het albino!

----------


## DooLittle

Congrats, hope they hatch soon!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The sire is smoking can't wait to see those guys out and hopefully he proves as het albino too  :Good Job:

----------

